

Omnidrive: Officially Cooked? - bootload
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/omnidrive_officially_cooked.php

======
joao
A perspective on the downfall of Omnidrive by one of their angel investors:
[http://www.gooruze.com/members/claycook/blog/119381/My-
exper...](http://www.gooruze.com/members/claycook/blog/119381/My-experience-
investing-in-Nik-Cubrilovic-and-Omnidrive/)

Rather ugly how this turned out.

------
mechanical_fish
So I wonder if the customers managed to extract their data before the company
vanished?

I've suddenly realized why they call it "cloud computing": At any moment, it
can evaporate without a trace and leave you high and dry.

------
thomasswift
Wasn't Michael Arrington an investor in this startup? Seems kind of odd that
this wasn't deadpool news that he likes to cover.

